# What is the right thing to do when jogging on a horse trail?



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

At our local state park, I often jog on the horse trails (I mean I am running on foot, not riding a horse). This is allowed. I'm wondering what the best thing to do is when I come up on a horse? I always stop as soon as I see them and step to the side of the trail, several feet away. However, if I come up behind a horse, I am not sure what to do. So far, I've always turned around and gone the other way. Is there a way to come up behind a horse on a trail without scary them?


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Say something so they know you are there (Jogger, coming up on your left/right...or something similar). They are familiar with human voices and if you are talking, they will know you are a human and not a horse eating wood elf. This also gives the rider a chance to stop and let you pass if that is what they want to do. In addition, make sure to pass well outside the kick zone.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Reiningcatsanddogs said:


> ... a horse eating wood elf.


:rofl:

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Also realize that a horse has a MUCH wider field of vision than a human so unless you're directly behind, the horse actually can see you. Whether it recognizes you as harmles, or thinks you're a threat is a different story, though. See e.g. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equine_vision#Visual_field


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

We encounter joggers and walkers at our local state park quite often. They are not supposed to be on the horse trails but after speaking with one of the joggers he likes the horse trails better because they are flatter (from the horses hooves) and a little wider. 

We actually see this jogger a couple of times a month. he always stops moves to the side of the trail and speaks to us. It helps the horses to have someone to speak to them

Early this summer we had a jogger come up behind us and it spooked all three of our horses pretty badly - the end horse actually spun around and nearly knocked her (the jogger) off of her feet. We gave her a talking to and I hope she remembered - that was quite scary for all of us.

I think what you are doing is considerate and I hope all of the riders you encounter are considerate as well.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I think a simple "On your left" will suffice.  Your consideration is certainly appreciated by the riders, I'm sure!


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks all! My fear is that if I yell when I'm behind the horse, I'll still startle them. Maybe I'll just stick with my trick of turning around when I come up on them, although at times that could easily add another 4 miles to my run. 

I do prefer running on horse trails vs. hiking trails because they are groomed better and there are more of them. Our hiking trail is only about a mile. Not even worth putting on my running shoes! We have around 10 miles of horse trails; maybe even more if you did every single off-shoot. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Sometimes when I am riding on a trail and meet some walkers my horse will stop and look at them, I call out to them and say hello, how are you or it's a nice day isn't it? The reason I do this is to get them to say something because as soon as they do, the horse seems to relax and realize it's just people. If I am walking and meet riders, the first thing I do is say something in a normal voice (not wanting to upset the horse) and wait until the horse is comfortable with me.
If someone is coming up behind me I think if they just started talking in a normal voice or even singing if they perfer that. Not really loud just a normal noise and increase the level if it seems the thing to do. Horses have good hearing and they will hear you before their rider does so a gradual approach shouldn't upset them.
Thanks for being so considerate to riders, I'm sure they appreciate it.
One thing I would advise not to do is if you hear some riders coming, don't hide in the bushes at the side of the trail, thinking no one will know you are there because the horse will for sure know and be more bothered by that then seeing you standing on the trail. I have had people do that and I wonder what the heck is wrong with my horse as he is snorting and fussing.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I would just slow to a walk and speak normally, ask if I can go around. There is no reason you should cut your runs short.l


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

^^^^ Yes! 
Walk past the horse and pick up your pace after passing.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Jan1975 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion!


Always pass on the left like a car. Announce yourself and wait for the rider to acknowledge you. Sometimes they can't hear because of the hoof noise. When I know someone is passing I make sure my horse knows also.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Also be sure to carry horse treats in your pockets!  
The horses will love you and any walkers/runners then.  
My mare is extremely social and loves to meet new people, if they don't mind it. (Heck she has had a few different little kids sit on her back for photos when we stop for human potty breaks or whatnot.)
She has shared quite a few bites of trail mixes and snack bars. 
(I say the sharing of food in partial jest, but at the same time, it does make the horse less fearful of random 'loose' humans. Food = happy. lol)


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I think announcing your self and slowly walking around the horse would be fine. I will usually step off the trail if a biker or walker is behind me because I would rather have them in front than following me.


----------



## rideprosperously (Nov 19, 2015)

*You Run Like A Horse!*



Jan1975 said:


> Thanks all! My fear is that if I yell when I'm behind the horse, I'll still startle them. Maybe I'll just stick with my trick of turning around when I come up on them, although at times that could easily add another 4 miles to my run.
> 
> I do prefer running on horse trails vs. hiking trails because they are groomed better and there are more of them. Our hiking trail is only about a mile. Not even worth putting on my running shoes! We have around 10 miles of horse trails; maybe even more if you did every single off-shoot. It's gorgeous.


LOL you run like a horse, must have lots of stamina, that's a compliment :runninghorse2:


----------



## rideprosperously (Nov 19, 2015)

I have hacked out on horse trails, never encountered a jogger. Even though it may be legal for people to walk or jog on horse trails, it's not preferrable, because horses may be going at speed in the trot or even canter while traveling along the trails. Sometimes the riders might not even have given the aids and they accelerate on their own accord. Jogging there may put you in danger, though you're lucky that you've not had any incident and nobody complained about your presence on the trails. After you've overtaken the riders, there's no guarantee that the horse wouldn't suddenly speed up behind you. Moreover, the riders might have to go really slow behind you or try to overtake you when they want to speed up. My apologies if you don't like what I said.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

rideprosperously said:


> I have hacked out on horse trails, never encountered a jogger. Even though it may be legal for people to walk or jog on horse trails, it's not preferrable, because horses may be going at speed in the trot or even canter while traveling along the trails. *Sometimes the riders might not even have given the aids and they accelerate on their own accord*. Jogging there may put you in danger, though you're lucky that you've not had any incident and nobody complained about your presence on the trails. After you've overtaken the riders, *there's no guarantee that the horse wouldn't suddenly speed up behind you*. Moreover, the riders might have to go really slow behind you or try to overtake you when they want to speed up. My apologies if you don't like what I said.


If the rider is not in control of his or her mount, that is a whole other issue - one which has nothing to do with the jogger.

For years, I used to do all of my conditioning on public trails where it was possible to find joggers (or walkers or sometimes even families with strollers) and yet I somehow managed to never run a single one over! And that was certainly at speeds faster than a walk. However, a smart rider is not going to let their horse zip around a blind corner at an unsafe rate of speed. Passing or being passed by someone on foot should not be a big deal.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

rideprosperously said:


> Even though it may be legal for people to walk or jog on horse trails...


Around here, I've never seen a trail that was exclusively for horses. At most, there are short sections on some trails that lead to easier creek crossings &c, or in a couple of places try to separate horses from tracks that are heavily used by mountain bikers. But there most foot traffic seems to prefer to share the horse path rather than the bike one.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

rideprosperously said:


> I have hacked out on horse trails, never encountered a jogger. Even though it may be legal for people to walk or jog on horse trails, it's not preferrable, because horses may be going at speed in the trot or even canter while traveling along the trails. Sometimes the riders might not even have given the aids and they accelerate on their own accord. Jogging there may put you in danger, though you're lucky that you've not had any incident and nobody complained about your presence on the trails. After you've overtaken the riders, there's no guarantee that the horse wouldn't suddenly speed up behind you. Moreover, the riders might have to go really slow behind you or try to overtake you when they want to speed up. My apologies if you don't like what I said.


Well, like I said, I haven't ever passed a horse. I turn around when I come up behind them. When they are coming towards me, I step aside. I am giving 100% right of way to the horse and being very kind about it. I don't see a problem, sorry. If you choose to ride your horse on public land, you should be prepared to share the trail. Ditto for me--I choose to run on public land, so I fully expect to encounter other people. If I had a problem with sharing my running space, I could stay on the treadmill in the basement, but that is as boring for me as you doing laps around the arena when you desire to trail ride.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Jan1975 said:


> If you choose to ride your horse on public land, you should be prepared to share the trail. Ditto for me--I choose to run on public land, so I fully expect to encounter other people.


And dogs, bikes, ATVs, deer, bears, mountain lions, earthmoving equipment, low-flying military aircraft...


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

jamesqf said:


> And dogs, bikes, ATVs, deer, bears, mountain lions, earthmoving equipment, low-flying military aircraft...


Don't even get me started on loose dogs! :evil: I haven't encountered those on the trail though...they are usually in town.

We have a lot of low-flying farm-spraying aircraft around here in the summer. I remember those planes spooking my pony pretty often when I was a kid!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

GracielaGata said:


> Also be sure to carry horse treats in your pockets!
> The horses will love you and any walkers/runners then.
> My mare is extremely social and loves to meet new people, if they don't mind it. (Heck she has had a few different little kids sit on her back for photos when we stop for human potty breaks or whatnot.)
> She has shared quite a few bites of trail mixes and snack bars.
> (I say the sharing of food in partial jest, but at the same time, it does make the horse less fearful of random 'loose' humans. Food = happy. lol)


As a rider I'm not sure i'd be happy about some random person handing out treats to my horse. You better ask me first!!!

Better still just a friendly word will do.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> As a rider I'm not sure i'd be happy about some random person handing out treats to my horse. You better ask me first!!!
> 
> Better still just a friendly word will do.


Obviously I meant that they of course ask.  Much of the time it is children, and they feed her what I have for treats. Where we trail ride in the parks, there are usually lots of families out biking or walking, even with strollers, or people wearing backpacks. I find all of that to be great to expose them to up nice and close. 

Heck the other day, we were riding in the park, and she suddenly tried to bolt on me. I then saw the hiker near the outer wall of the vaulted toilet a few hundred feet away. He had a big, green pack on his back and a golf club in his hand, so all together she evidently wasn't quite sure. So we turned back around and went and said hello to him. Once she got a better look, and realized he wasn't some funky new addition on the also green building, she thought he was quite the nice guy.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I believe it's my job as a rider to keep people and pets I come across safe when I'm out on a ride, within reason. It's also my job to make sure I can handle my horse coming across any unexpected things in the path when out on the trail. I wouldn't worry myself about running over a jogger. It's not like a running horse is going to sneak up on anyone, you can hear them coming for quite a distance, and I've met walkers around a corner who have pulled off to the side of a gravel road, looking scared because they didn't know what type of large creature was coming straight for them. Most horses that are not in a complete panic are not going to mow over the top of a person. Most often when we've met people, the horses have slowed and stopped at the unexpected sight. 

It might make me a bit unhappy when I meet people who are throwing balls, flying kites, shooting guns, and doing other things that might spook my horse. But I have the option to get off and walk my horse if I want, and it's good to expose the horses, and we live in the real world, not a plastic bubble. 

Once we came across a man with a pack of loose dogs, and they all came to him and waited while the horses went by except for one little pug that had his back end in a wheeled cart, and he came rolling and yapping up to us. If the dog had come close enough to be in danger, I would have dismounted and made the dog safe. I can't expect someone without horse knowledge to understand how fast horses move and that they might step on the little guy and kill him. The man was probably thinking that his dogs were not a threat to us, so didn't understand that our horses might harm the dogs.

My husband says that most lay people see someone on a horse and they think the rider is in perfect control of everything the horse does. It doesn't occur to them that what they are doing might affect the horse and also the rider's control.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I ride in our local park all the time, and according to the park rangers you aren't supposed to be going faster than a trot on public trail. There are some areas that hikers and bikers don't frequent where I canter, but even then you have to be aware of the surroundings and prepared to stop at a moments notice.
I also expect other people to be in control of their pets as well, but you should have have a plan B if they aren't.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I ride and jog on ATV trails - not made by government, but by motorcycles and ATVs traveling through the desert. I try to find a clear spot between the cactus so my horse can step aside and watch them go by. It has nothing to do with 'right of way', just safety for us all.

Bandit is very bothered by ANY human outdoors without a horse. He is slowly getting used to the idea. Horses are darn near legally blind through most of their range of vision. The can see movement, but have only a small section of the eye that can focus with near human accuracy. The sound of a human voice is usually enough to calm Bandit down. Unless they are pushing a stroller. Then he stays nervous until the stroller is past.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I routinely ride my horse along a paved "bike path". There aren't supposed to be ATVs on that one (no motors allowed) but there are other areas I ride where ATV riders go buzzing by. 

Really, the only ones I've had a problem with are the bike riders. Often times, their bikes are so quiet that I don't even hear them coming up behind me. FAST. And usually, they don't say a thing. So then all of a sudden they come buzzing by. (Note that I always walk on the grass beside the pavement. I never walk ON the pavement.) My horses are pretty used to it so usually they don't spook, but once in a while they do and I don't blame them. *I wish the bike riders would at least SAY something as they are coming up behind me so I hear them and my horse hears them. *

OP, I would just say to call out as you are getting close and say something like _"Coming up behind you! Passing on your right." _ And continue on your way. Of course, stay well out of kicking range!


----------



## Western Dream (Oct 26, 2015)

Ok in regards to a few other comments. Public horse trails are for the PUBLIC. Whether or not they allow people, if you are choosing to ride a horse anywhere outside a arena(even there "things" come out of nowhere) then you are making a a decision to plossibly interact with all kinds of creatures and objects. It can be people, dogs , bikes , atv, birds, dear, cars anything!!!! The rider is responsible for their horse and everything around them. Just as a driver is with a car with a biker or jogger on the side of the road. As a equestrian it is your job to do what you think is best in any given situation to avoid injury to anything Yes it is sometimes frustrating when someone spooks a horse or a loose dog goes on attack, it it's the riders respond lit to calm down as handle their horse

Now OP. For you like others have said just let the rider and horse know your coming. Unless you are coming around a turn the horse likely knows your there. Try to go to the opposite sid of the trail the horse is on and continue on. You may slow down to a brisk walk if you like or keep running. Just get to the far side so you are away from the horse and they can see you. Thy have a wonderful field o vision. Then as everyone says just say something the the horse and rider! Hey coming on the leftr right, jogger here! Good afternoon, Justpassing by, 
Anything just talk so the horse can hear you. You likely will have no problems. If the horse sees and hears you and you just keep doing what your doin then you will be just fine
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Things (people, cars, etc.) is that one thing that she does not like. The more she feels like they are stalking her (think cars slowing down and not passing) the less she likes it. But when we've had joggers come up behind her we will usually let her stop and turn to look at the jogger. Once she realizes it's a person, she doesn't mind at all. So basically what I'm saying is exactly what others already said: let the rider know you're there and the horse know you're human and you should be fine. Of course if a horse starts acting up, stop at a respectful distance and ask the rider what you should do.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Here is the trail etiquette info from one of our area trails..

While many of you know to say a quick hello when meeting or passing fellow trail users, a lot of you may not have been on greenways or trails used by horses. The key thing to remember is that "Wheels Yield to Heels". Bicyclists and other wheeled users yield to those on either two or four feet! Hikers should yield to equestrians. If you aren't sure what to do, stop, and let the other trail user pass. Feel free to ask the horse rider what you should do. Most folks riding horses will gladly chat with you about their mount.

If you overtake a horse, cyclist or hiker from behind, make verbal contact with the trail user."On your left" will generally do it. A quick "thanks" after passing is always a good idea.

If while riding your bike, you overtake or meet a horse and rider on a bridge, or in a tunnel, please stop and let the equestrian exit the confined space of the bridge or tunnel. While many horses are OK with other trail users, there may be a few who have never seen a cyclist, or many other people, other than their riders. Help make it as easy on them as possible by stopping and letting them get out of the confined space.

If in doubt with what to do when encountering a horse and rider, particularly in a confined space like a bridge or tunnel, STOP. Let the horse and rider pass. Remember, Wheels Yield to Heels.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Here is the trail etiquette info from one of our area trails..
> 
> While many of you know to say a quick hello when meeting or passing fellow trail users, a lot of you may not have been on greenways or trails used by horses. The key thing to remember is that "Wheels Yield to Heels". Bicyclists and other wheeled users yield to those on either two or four feet! Hikers should yield to equestrians. If you aren't sure what to do, stop, and let the other trail user pass. Feel free to ask the horse rider what you should do. Most folks riding horses will gladly chat with you about their mount.
> 
> ...


This is a great reminder. 
I know, it's funny because wheels/everything yields to horses is really the way to think about it... And I would venture 90% of the time, when we ride, we yield to everyone else, as once we know someone is around, it is infinitely easier for us to 4x4 it into the brush of the trail side, than it is for the bikers to continue on in that same brush. We like it this way. And I am so grateful that nearly 100% of people we encounter are very quick to do as we request regarding the horses for safety- i.e. Us: 'hello there, good day, do you mind just speaking back to me, saying hello, etc, so my horse knows you aren't some horse eating freak of nature?' It is always asked with respect, and everyone seems to appreciate learning the best way to be near the horses on a trail. 
It is always funny when you get someone who wants to help, but doesn't catch/realize what is needed, and ends up spooking the horses- the bikers who want to quietly sit *behind* a tree on their bike and wait for you to pass- those are the monsters that truly eat the horses, don'tcha know! 

We once had a biker nearly plow into the butt of my friend's mare because they were flying around corners with headphones and didn't see or hear the horses. Thankfully we like to have the bike riders that can ride by, ride by, so that helped her to not care too much about the metal flying at her. 

Another time, we had an entire ROTC or military group out marching because we had chosen to ride on a military remembrance day, and didn't realize it. 
That was interesting, as they were all in cammys with big packs, marching in unison, quietly, save for the weird swooshing noise their uniforms made, which nearly unglued two of our horses. 
My mare was oddly fine (we are a military family, maybe that is why?! lol), so I rode closer and asked them to start calling cadence or talk or something, as the mares were *really* unhappy and dancing in place badly. (We had to wait for them to go by so we could cross the path they were in, so couldn't really disengage). Someone eventually caught on and started speaking random 'how ya doing' stuff, so that helped. 

All great opportunities for desensitizing


----------



## rideprosperously (Nov 19, 2015)

Jan1975 said:


> Well, like I said, I haven't ever passed a horse. I turn around when I come up behind them. When they are coming towards me, I step aside. I am giving 100% right of way to the horse and being very kind about it. I don't see a problem, sorry. If you choose to ride your horse on public land, you should be prepared to share the trail. Ditto for me--I choose to run on public land, so I fully expect to encounter other people. If I had a problem with sharing my running space, I could stay on the treadmill in the basement, but that is as boring for me as you doing laps around the arena when you desire to trail ride.


I have seen all the replies to my comment, please don't misunderstand. I only said it's not preferrable to use the horse trails for health and safety. I jog, but just not on horse trails, I understand that it's a personal choice. I just said that the risks are higher, as horses can be unpredictable and people are not always in full control of them. I mean, there are many other options aside from horse trails, so I personally would jog elsewhere. Treadmill is fine as well. I'd rather be bored than hurt. Imagine the guide saying, "Let's canter here" and a whole bunch of horses set off at speed on the trail. Suddenly, a not-very-eyecatching person seemingly appeared out of nowhere because he's under cover by the colours of the landscape/bushes, an incident is bound to occur. I would never risk that, that's why I avoid cantering or galloping on trails but when horses get excited they can set off on their own (luckily there's only one who sped up for 3 strides on his own, then went back to walk, he's a spirited Haflinger). I mean if you keep jogging on the same horse trail it'll be boring too, so that's not a risk I find worth taking. The choice is yours.

:smileynotebook:


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

rideprosperously said:


> I have seen all the replies to my comment, please don't misunderstand. I only said it's not preferrable to use the horse trails for health and safety. I jog, but just not on horse trails, I understand that it's a personal choice. I just said that the risks are higher, as horses can be unpredictable and people are not always in full control of them. I mean, there are many other options aside from horse trails, so I personally would jog elsewhere. Treadmill is fine as well. I'd rather be bored than hurt. Imagine the guide saying, "Let's canter here" and a whole bunch of horses set off at speed on the trail. Suddenly, a not-very-eyecatching person seemingly appeared out of nowhere because he's under cover by the colours of the landscape/bushes, an incident is bound to occur. I would never risk that, that's why I avoid cantering or galloping on trails but when horses get excited they can set off on their own (luckily there's only one who sped up for 3 strides on his own, then went back to walk, he's a spirited Haflinger). I mean if you keep jogging on the same horse trail it'll be boring too, so that's not a risk I find worth taking. The choice is yours.
> 
> :smileynotebook:


Well, I would argue that running on the roads with cars is WAY more dangerous. I think chances of getting hit by a car because the driver is texting or not paying attention is much higher.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Jan1975 said:


> Well, I would argue that running on the roads with cars is WAY more dangerous. I think chances of getting hit by a car because the driver is texting or not paying attention is much higher.


i think this with bikers on our back country windy blind roads... what if I as the driver sneeze and jerk the wheel and run you over? Or you the rider sneeze and fall into my lane?! An odd one, but that is what I always worry about, since I don't text and drive, and I am never the bike rider lol.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

GracielaGata said:


> i think this with bikers on our back country windy blind roads... what if I as the driver sneeze and jerk the wheel and run you over? Or you the rider sneeze and fall into my lane?! An odd one, but that is what I always worry about, since I don't text and drive, and I am never the bike rider lol.


Biking is incredibly dangerous. While on foot you have time to dodge cars (trust me, I've jumped in the ditch twice), on a bike, you have no time to react, plus you are going SO FAST. My husband is a cyclist and he's been hit by a car 5 times. 4 of those times were cars making turns and they turned right into him.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Jan1975 said:


> Biking is incredibly dangerous. While on foot you have time to dodge cars (trust me, I've jumped in the ditch twice), on a bike, you have no time to react, plus you are going SO FAST. My husband is a cyclist and he's been hit by a car 5 times. 4 of those times were cars making turns and they turned right into him.


Holy crud!! He is lucky, albeit unlucky in his need for the luck to start with! Geez. 
Glad he is okay (as it sounds, so I assumed). 

I know I was talking to an EMT and he said that bikers in the city have way more issues than back country roads for that same reason- cars turning and buildings blocking the drivers' views. Plus, I know even when the building isn't an issue, you just can't see a bike or walking human as easily as a car (obviously). 

And you are right on that speedy biker issue- that is exactly how I was envisioning it, but didn't really realize it!


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

GracielaGata said:


> Holy crud!! He is lucky, albeit unlucky in his need for the luck to start with! Geez.
> Glad he is okay (as it sounds, so I assumed).
> 
> I know I was talking to an EMT and he said that bikers in the city have way more issues than back country roads for that same reason- cars turning and buildings blocking the drivers' views. Plus, I know even when the building isn't an issue, you just can't see a bike or walking human as easily as a car (obviously).
> ...


Well he's 43 and he's been cycling since he was a kid, so that's a lot of years. I actually think all 5 times were in the city and/or suburbs. One person didn't even stop. Can you imagine? Luckily the worst thing that happened was once he broke both wrists. All of the crashes occurred before I met him, so I'm sure he was riding aggressively like a stupid college kid. LOL


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Jan1975 said:


> Well he's 43 and he's been cycling since he was a kid, so that's a lot of years. I actually think all 5 times were in the city and/or suburbs. One person didn't even stop. Can you imagine? Luckily the worst thing that happened was once he broke both wrists. All of the crashes occurred before I met him, so I'm sure he was riding aggressively like a stupid college kid. LOL


Again, I stick with my holy crud and my geez...  And both wrists broken at once... If I were you, I might be glad to not have had to be around to help on that one.... lol 
And by not stopping- you mean not even after to help him?!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Jan1975 said:


> Biking is incredibly dangerous. While on foot you have time to dodge cars (trust me, I've jumped in the ditch twice), on a bike, you have no time to react, plus you are going SO FAST. My husband is a cyclist and he's been hit by a car 5 times. 4 of those times were cars making turns and they turned right into him.


OMG your husband should give up his bike and get a horse. Five times!! yea gods!!!


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> OMG your husband should give up his bike and get a horse. Five times!! yea gods!!!


I know. He does not understand horses though any more than I understand cycling. :cowboy:

I cannot say I am un-sorry to not have been in his life when he broke both wrists. That must've been fun. At least he was in college at the time and on his parents' dime.

And correct, one person did not stop to see if he was okay. Can you imagine hitting a PERSON and not stopping? That time, he wasn't hurt, luckily.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Jan1975 said:


> I know. He does not understand horses though any more than I understand cycling. :cowboy:
> 
> I cannot say I am un-sorry to not have been in his life when he broke both wrists. That must've been fun. At least he was in college at the time and on his parents' dime.
> 
> And correct, one person did not stop to see if he was okay. Can you imagine hitting a PERSON and not stopping? That time, he wasn't hurt, luckily.


Exactly. That is insane. I am the one that possibly unavoidably hits a small animal and goes back to search for it. So, no, I can't imagine knowing you hit/tapped someone on a bike and didn't go back to check. Even if he had been an obnoxious biker, you still do that.


----------

